# Harry in his action pyjamas!!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He still looks mighty tough in those new killer pj's!!!! Tilly looks like she had so much fun in the puddles!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That's great that it's helping! It must be a relief for you... and for Harry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Love it. He looks rather formal. All he needs is a white bow tie and he'd be ready for the opera!  lol


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Well he is so very handsome!!!! Will he wear his new PJs all day and night to stop him from licking?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think Harry looks very handsome. If you or someone you know can sew you can make up a bunch of them in various colours.
I had a cat who used to lick and pull out all her fur on her lower tummy area and inner thighs. She was healthy and happy otherwise.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

zephyr said:


> Will he wear his new PJs all day and night to stop him from licking?


He is at the moment, until it heals properly and we hopefully break the habit. It is only coming off for walkies! I am smothering his belly in Aloe Vera gel to help the healing along its way!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Harry looks great in his new pyjamas!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Too cute. Harry looks quite dapper in his new PJs. 

Our vet swears that those wraps can work wonders for calming a nervous dog. She just suggested that I try something similar to that for Gunner's separation anxiety. We're trying one of my t-shirts, though, since it will smell like me and hopefully will make him feel more secure when I leave.
Glad it seems to be working for Harry!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwwwwww!! He looks so cute!! Gary and I love his little weenie hole in the pjs. Tilly is such a good sister, too.

I wish I could dress mine, but they rip clothes off each other.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Aww he's adorable!

And uh... how do you get Tilly to lie so -perfectly- on the towel ?!? I couldn't get my dogs to do that if I tried!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ha! She is desperate to get back up after a walk and the towel is the only way she is allowed when wet! She is also normally really tired so would sleep anywhere she is put!! Although this has developed into a rather annoying habit...since she has figured out that she is sometimes told 'no' when she tries to get up so she does this thing where she 'asks'...she sits in front of the desired seat and looks at the seat, then looks at me, then back at the seat until I say 'ok, up then'. Not bad during the day but she has woken me up several times at silly o'clock 'asking' if she can jump up on the sofa! Cute but not amusing at that time!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

'Action pajamas' and 'weenie hole' made me laugh :bowl: Glad the jammies seem to be helping Harry. Charlie Brown used to gnaw his fur off the back of his legs and feet, but eventually he just stopped. We think it was an anxious habit.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Harry looks like a ninja in those nifty black pajamas! Go Harry!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Ha! She is desperate to get back up after a walk and the towel is the only way she is allowed when wet! She is also normally really tired so would sleep anywhere she is put!! Although this has developed into a rather annoying habit...since she has figured out that she is sometimes told 'no' when she tries to get up so she does this thing where she 'asks'...she sits in front of the desired seat and looks at the seat, then looks at me, then back at the seat until I say 'ok, up then'. Not bad during the day but she has woken me up several times at silly o'clock 'asking' if she can jump up on the sofa! Cute but not amusing at that time!


Harry's pjs look great and I hope they work really well for him.

I really enjoyed your description of Tilly's annoying habit. LOL since it isn't me being woken up at silly o'clock.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW Harry looks so "Spiffy" in his PJ'S!! I think you are most likely right, about it being a habit. I know sometimes, Brody will lick the tops of his feet. No reason or problem with them, he just will do it! I always tell him NO LICKING...and he always stops.:uhoh:


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree that he looks like a ninja. The granddog wears t-shirts, but not around Sully. She tends to drag the other dogs around even if it is just by the collar.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Should we call him Master Harry now - he looks so distinguished, and just the right colour for him. Looks like Tilly had a good time puddle hopping - how are her nails now?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Emma that was just so funny poor Harry but i agree more a behaviour problem


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Harry looks great in his PJs, he obviously doesn't seem fazed at wearing them and it will help break the problem.Tilly looks pampered and beautiful on the leather lounge!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Dapper! Hope this breaks the 'Itch, Scratch, Itch' cycle.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

desilu said:


> I think Harry looks like a ninja in those nifty black pajamas! Go Harry!


I was just thinking this exact same thing, esp in the pic where he is jumping!! Too cute, glad it helps !!:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Lookin' good Harry!


----------

